# Need help on how to lube 4x4 and 5x5 cubes



## Neutrals01 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a problem on how to make my 4x4 and 5x5 cube smooth, I did as those youtube video on how to lube the cubes, my 4x4 cube I lubed it after I got my 4x4 cube about 2 months ago,so far around 3 times, 2 weeks once. Yet till now it is still very hard to turn...should I continue lubing it or what should I do? Same problem goes to my 5x5...

Or is it all 4x4 and 5x5 cubes are unable to lube till a speed of a slightly smooth store cube? I am currently using rubik's 4x4 and rubik's 5x5 cube..


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 7, 2008)

what lube are you using?


----------



## Statical (Aug 8, 2008)

I just spammed silicone into my 4x4 rubiks cube and it was gummy for a few days before it turned smooth, but it still locks


----------



## Neutrals01 (Aug 8, 2008)

CRC 808 Silicone Spray, Bought from Ace hardware store


----------



## Neutrals01 (Aug 9, 2008)

hmm....anyone can help??no reply? =.="


----------



## Marvolo (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxOvQBNGEc4 4x4x4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHmjrrmHcLs 5x5x5

Polish language but just do what You see on vid.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Aug 9, 2008)

I use that stuff too.. CRC 808 i mean. all I did was remove an entire layer, spray onto the core, and the exposed sides of the pieces, then worked it in with a lot of random turns.. But don't put in too much.. it needs to look wet not be dripping..


----------

